# Remington Model Seven Predator Review



## ebbs

When I found out Kerry Mackey from Chaplain to the Outdoorsmen got his hands on a spankin' new Remington Model 7 Predator, I KNEW he needed to do a guest review for us. We were delighted to hear an emphatic "I WOULD BE HONORED" upon asking, and the rest is history. Kerry's title pretty much speaks for itself, as he blogs at ChaplaintotheOutdoorsmen.com, can be seen on his Chaplain to the Outdoorsmen YouTube Channel, as well as Twitter and Facebook. Look him up! I promise you won't be disappointed.

Below you'll find his account of his first trip to the range with his brand new baby!

Read the full Remington Model Seven Review at HausofGuns.com


----------



## 220swift

great looking rig. I'm looking forward to reading more about this gun. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## ReidRH

Good Looking Gun, I know nothing of the 220 swift though.


----------



## youngdon

ReidRH said:


> Good Looking Gun, I know nothing of the 220 swift though.


That was a 22-250, Richard.


----------

